# Jesus Verarsche



## Tokko (26 Sep. 2008)

​


----------



## 007xy1 (27 Sep. 2008)

Man sollte nicht über Propheten oder Religionen lachen und sowas auch nicht verbreiten, viele Menschen schmerzt diese art von Spaß im Herzen. 

Es gibt so viele andere Sachen die lustig sind, da braucht kein Mensch so etwas.


----------



## Tokko (27 Sep. 2008)

Ich bin Atheist. Sowas juckt mich nicht.


----------



## redbull999 (27 Sep. 2008)

Geiles Vid.
Thx Tokko



Tokko schrieb:


> Ich bin Atheist. Sowas juckt mich nicht.



hehehe Geile Antwort. :thumbup:
Bin auch einer


----------



## maierchen (27 Sep. 2008)

007xy1 schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht über Propheten oder Religionen lachen und sowas auch nicht verbreiten, viele Menschen schmerzt diese art von Spaß im Herzen.
> 
> Es gibt so viele andere Sachen die lustig sind, da braucht kein Mensch so etwas.



Da haste recht es wird sowiel scheiße im Namen von irgendwelchen Propheten
und Religionen gemacht da sollte man besser den ganzen Tag heulen
Hallelua!


----------



## Muli (28 Sep. 2008)

Humor an der Schmerzgrenze


----------



## JackSimpson (30 Sep. 2008)

007xy1 schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht über Propheten oder Religionen lachen und sowas auch nicht verbreiten, viele Menschen schmerzt diese art von Spaß im Herzen.
> 
> Es gibt so viele andere Sachen die lustig sind, da braucht kein Mensch so etwas.



Sehe ich genau so :thumbup:


----------



## 007xy1 (9 Juli 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> Ich bin Atheist. Sowas juckt mich nicht.



Dieses Thema ist zwar schon einige Zeit her, ich habe erst eben gesehen das du mit einem ganz tollen und schlauen Spruch geantwortet hast.

Mir ist eigentlich egal was du bist, nur sollte man das respektieren woran andere Menschen glauben.


----------



## Tokko (9 Juli 2009)

Ich respektiere die Meinungen anderer Leute. Das ja. Aber was andere glauben ist mir völlig egal.

LG
Tokko


----------



## General (9 Juli 2009)

lol5 Genial  aber hart


----------



## Katzun (9 Juli 2009)

lol, mit dem ende hatte ich nicht gerechnet


----------



## Crash (9 Juli 2009)

Auch Peter Bloch, Gemeindepfarrer in Emmendingen und Verfasser des Buches "Der fröhliche Jesus", hat sich die Frage gestellt, ob Jesus Humor gehabt habe und fragt weiter: "Kann denn einer die "Frohe Botschaft" verkünden, der selbst nicht von Freude und Fröhlichkeit erfüllt ist? Dass wir Jesus so nicht kennen, liegt für Bloch daran, dass die Kirche häufig einem Jesusbild folgt, das weitgehend von menschlichen Zügen, zu denen auch der Humor gehört, "gereinigt" worden ist.

Quelle: http://www.ursulahomann.de/DasChristentumUndDerHumor/kap010.html


Also können alle beruhigt weiter lachen !!!!


----------



## astrosfan (10 Juli 2009)

lol5genial.
Und in Teil 2 dann die Himmelfahrt in der Appollo 13?  harrharrharr...


----------



## Eudoros (31 Aug. 2009)

Gut und witzig.
Würde ich das an meinem jetzigen Wohnort in der Innenstadt bringen, würde ich gesteinigt. So sind se eben die humorlosen Christen...


----------

